# Question on impulse sealers



## likeablelady

I am looking to purchase an inexpensive impulse sealer to help with packaging my soap. I am using Shrink wrap. I am not sure what I should be looking for in one. If you have any suggestions, or tips, I would be grateful. TIA


----------



## Muskette

I have this one and love it:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000UVMKO8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## likeablelady

Muskette said:


> I have this one and love it:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000UVMKO8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


I actually looked at that one. Will it seal more than just shrink wrap? Perhaps bubble wrap etc? Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## shunt2011

I have the same one but would buy a larger one next time. They are great for so many other thins too. Chip bags, pasta bags etched.


----------



## galaxyMLP

I have that same one that I got from eBay. And yep, it will do bubble wrap too. You can make nifty pouches for things that way.


----------



## DeeAnna

I have a heat sealer similar to that one although mine is a 12 inch version. If the extra cost is not an issue and you expect to do more than just seal soap bags, I'd definitely get the 12" sealer. I use it to seal shrink bags for packaging soap, but we also seal about 30,000 polyethylene bags with it per year. I have replacement parts to fix the heating element, but I've never had to do any maintenance on it other than remove a few crusty bits off the sealing surface. I like the one Muskette shared because the angled sides will let you seal closer to the soap. Mine is more square so I can't seal as close.


----------



## cmzaha

I much prefer the 12" model, the 8" is to limiting. Mine came from Ebay and is still going good after 5 yrs


----------



## paillo

Very intriguing and news to me! Can't visualize how it works, though. I gave up on a couple things I really enjoy making because packaging is so time consuming and ugly. M&P and bath bombs. The bath bomb shrink wrap I've tried is never long enough to cover both ends, and in a humid climate that's just not workable. And I soon tired of plastic wrap. As for M&P, also got tired of plastic wrap and trying to cover it with labels, mine were intricate enough that a heat gun was ruination. 

How do you all make this work? And, of course, understand that this may be proprietary, coveted info you don't want to share, and that's totally OK by me.


----------



## shunt2011

I use shrink bags from Papermart. I put my bath bomb in the bag then seal with the impulse sealer. Then just use the heat gun and fold the corners in while warm from the heat.  Haven't done mp though.


----------



## DeeAnna

Paillo -- I wrote up a tutorial about how I shrink wrap my bar soaps; I use the same bags that Shari and Carolyn do. See http://classicbells.com/soap/pkgTut.html. I've used the same bags to shrink wrap a few flower-shaped hand soaps I've made from the last bits of soap batter. I got good results on these plump little soaps as well, so I'd think the shrink film would work fine on a bath bomb. I use the next size larger bags to package round drink coasters (pics). It doesn't seem like the shrink film will conform to oddly shaped items, but it does.


----------



## paillo

Many, many thanks! DeeAnna, love the tutorial, ordering bigger shrink bands today. Your soaps and labels are gorgeous, LOVE the gold rush one.


----------



## amd

Muskette said:


> I have this one and love it:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000UVMKO8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


 
I bought this one in January! It's very nice and efficient. I like the adjustable temp.


----------



## likeablelady

shunt2011 said:


> I have the same one but would buy a larger one next time. They are great for so many other thins too. Chip bags, pasta bags etched.


Thanks, I was kinda thinking the same thing


----------



## likeablelady

I have looked at many of them now... do you all use the one with the rounded heating area, or the flat?


----------



## DeeAnna

Rounded? Can you explain or give a link to an example?



likeablelady said:


> I have looked at many of them now... do you all use the one with the rounded heating area, or the flat?


----------



## likeablelady

DeeAnna said:


> Rounded? Can you explain or give a link to an example?


here is a link... ignore the rest of the page and go to the bottom. 
http://www.uspackagingandwrapping.com/Shrink-Wrap-Machines/Hand-Impulse-Sealers/


----------



## DeeAnna

Oh, I understand now. If your goal is to have a sealer for dedicated use with shrink wrap, the round wire is probably best, because it will get hot along a narrow line to efficiently melt and cut the shrink film in one step. For larger volume packaging or if you expect to use the sealer only with heat shrink film, this would be the machine to get. You would be able to use it to just seal other types of plastic bags by reducing the heat interval, but the narrow seal from a wire will not be as sturdy as a wider seal from a ribbon.

For hobbyist or general home use when you want the machine to seal a variety of plastic including shrink film, I think a flat ribbon sealer is the more versatile choice. It makes a wider seal (2 mm to 5 mm wide) that will be more reliable when you're looking to seal a bag so it will remain securely closed. A flat ribbon sealer can also be used to melt and cut shrink wrap -- a 2 mm flat ribbon sealer is what I use. I just set the heat interval higher so the film melts completely through. 

ETA -- I'm not quite sure why they're saying you can't cut shrink wrap film with a ribbon sealer -- that puzzles me because mine works fine to seal and cut shrink wrap bags. (Here's where I found that mention: http://www.uspackagingandwrapping.c...e-Sealers/Hand-Impulse-Sealers-Flat-Wire.html )


----------



## likeablelady

DeeAnna said:


> Oh, I understand now. If your goal is to have a sealer for dedicated use with shrink wrap, the round wire is probably best, because it will get hot along a narrow line to efficiently melt and cut the shrink film in one step. For larger volume packaging or if you expect to use the sealer only with heat shrink film, this would be the machine to get. You would be able to use it to just seal other types of plastic bags by reducing the heat interval, but the narrow seal from a wire will not be as sturdy as a wider seal from a ribbon.
> 
> For hobbyist or general home use when you want the machine to seal a variety of plastic including shrink film, I think a flat ribbon sealer is the more versatile choice. It makes a wider seal (2 mm to 5 mm wide) that will be more reliable when you're looking to seal a bag so it will remain securely closed. A flat ribbon sealer can also be used to melt and cut shrink wrap -- a 2 mm flat ribbon sealer is what I use. I just set the heat interval higher so the film melts completely through.
> 
> ETA -- I'm not quite sure why they're saying you can't cut shrink wrap film with a ribbon sealer -- that puzzles me because mine works fine to seal and cut shrink wrap bags. (Here's where I found that mention: http://www.uspackagingandwrapping.c...e-Sealers/Hand-Impulse-Sealers-Flat-Wire.html )


That one has a 2mm seal. I have used it for cutting and sealing other bags as well. I used it on vacuum seal bags today, and it did a great job.


----------



## susiefreckleface

shunt2011 said:


> I have the same one but would buy a larger one next time. They are great for so many other thins too. Chip bags, pasta bags etched.



I totally agree - I have the 8" and would go with a 12" next time.  Mine works great dialed just below the number 2 setting on bubble wrap.  And, the roll of 7" continuous tube bag has lasted me a few years for about 35 dollars.  I have even picked up a few daisy seal a meal bag rolls from the thrift store (new un-opened box) and they work great as well.  But yeh, I should have gotten over my angst purchased a 12" and a 6" instead of just the 8".  It was a decision out of need vs. money.  

You can shift the teflon strip 1/4 " over instead of changing it out right.  Only recently I've replaced the teflon strip and the metal flat wire.  Treat it with care and it will serve you well.  Keep it clean, always check your dial before starting - fingers and objects can brush up against the dial and move it.

Enjoy your purchase(es).

Suz


----------



## grassyriver

Thank you all for the great information. I bought this sealer: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351529696767"  It works great with this wrap that I also got: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083BRXX0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20  I'm glad I took the advice here and went with the 12" one. Perfect size.
The shrink bags were driving me insane and I had several people tell me they couldn't smell my soaps even though they were open on one end. The polyolefin lets you smell right through it!


----------



## TBandCW

Wow!  Great price on that heat sealer!


----------



## dixiedragon

Now I'm tempted. I'm actually considering using the giant one at work - we have what I guess is a giant impulse sealer - a hot wire on a long arm with a conveyor belt that goes into a heat tunnel.


----------



## TBandCW

grassyriver said:


> Thank you all for the great information. I bought this sealer: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351529696767"  It works great with this wrap that I also got: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083BRXX0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20  I'm glad I took the advice here and went with the 12" one. Perfect size.
> The shrink bags were driving me insane and I had several people tell me they couldn't smell my soaps even though they were open on one end. The polyolefin lets you smell right through it!



Have you tried the polyolefin yet?  Can you really smell thru it?


----------



## grassyriver

TBandCW said:


> Have you tried the polyolefin yet?  Can you really smell thru it?



Yes I have! It takes about a day for the scent to really come through though. It's not as strong as just smelling a naked bar, but you can clearly smell the scent.


----------



## penelopejane

DeeAnna said:


> Oh, I understand now. If your goal is to have a sealer for dedicated use with shrink wrap, the round wire is probably best, because it will get hot along a narrow line to efficiently melt and cut the shrink film in one step. For larger volume packaging or if you expect to use the sealer only with heat shrink film, this would be the machine to get. You would be able to use it to just seal other types of plastic bags by reducing the heat interval, but the narrow seal from a wire will not be as sturdy as a wider seal from a ribbon.
> 
> For hobbyist or general home use when you want the machine to seal a variety of plastic including shrink film, I think a flat ribbon sealer is the more versatile choice. It makes a wider seal (2 mm to 5 mm wide) that will be more reliable when you're looking to seal a bag so it will remain securely closed. A flat ribbon sealer can also be used to melt and cut shrink wrap -- a 2 mm flat ribbon sealer is what I use. I just set the heat interval higher so the film melts completely through.
> 
> ETA -- I'm not quite sure why they're saying you can't cut shrink wrap film with a ribbon sealer -- that puzzles me because mine works fine to seal and cut shrink wrap bags. (Here's where I found that mention: http://www.uspackagingandwrapping.c...e-Sealers/Hand-Impulse-Sealers-Flat-Wire.html )




I got exactly this brand new impulse sealer 12 inch for $27 AUD delivered on eBay. Amazing! Couldn't resist it.


----------



## RamenParty

I know this thread is a couple months old but I found it searching for ideas from a total newb looking on airtight ideas for bath bombs and whatnot. For right now I'm practicing, getting a recipe down, but eventually I wish to sell online. I have never heard of an impulse sealer before so when I came upon this I was intrigued. For anyone else who is having trouble imagining how it works, this made sense for me.



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYyP4i62AYw[/ame] (Not affiliated with this video)


----------

